# Judge, Please Give Me Favor



## Chuski (4 mo ago)

My husband of 23 years cheated with a 27 yr old woman from his work. (He is 43, I am 40) I found him talking to her on Christmas Eve last year (2021). He had her under an alias name in his phone. In the following days (my 40th birthday) I found out out from him that he’d meet her multiple times at our favorite places to get together. He admitted to having a sexual relationship with her. This was a 6 month long affair when I found out. We have a daughter who just turned 18. He left the family home. However he made 2/3 of the income. He left the house and everything for me to pay for. It’s been 8 months now and he’s not given me a penny to help with our financial obligations. Yet, he’s bought a new truck, went on vacations to Cancun and numerous other places with his paramour, whom he now lives with.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Are you simply venting or are you looking for advice on something? Just clarifying but you’re in the right place to safely vent for sure.


----------



## Chuski (4 mo ago)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Are you simply venting or are you looking for advice on something? Just clarifying but you’re in the right place to safely vent for sure.


So, I guess I’m partly venting, partly…I don’t know what I’m doing.


----------



## Chuski (4 mo ago)

I have a court hearing tomorrow for post separation support. Child custody, child support.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Chuski said:


> I have a court hearing tomorrow for post separation support. Child custody, child support.


I hope you have a lawyer. He will most likely be responsible for alimony, possibly permanently. He may be responsible for child support depending on your state (some go until 21, assuming the child does not have a disability), or he may need to backpay up to the 18th birthday. 

Why would you need custody if the child is 18?


----------



## Chuski (4 mo ago)

My daughter. Just turned 18 two days ago. For the past 8 months I’ve paid everything for her. He’s contesting custody. Not me.


----------



## Chuski (4 mo ago)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Are you simply venting or are you looking for advice on something? Just clarifying but you’re in the right place to safely vent for sure.


What is your reason for being here?


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Chuski said:


> What is your reason for being here?


Me?? My marriage was a wreck last year. I found this site to hopefully gain more insight and figure out what to do to save it.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Me?? My marriage was a wreck last year. I found this site to hopefully gain more insight and figure out what to do to save it.


I am sorry your here...You can't save your marriage 😔 He has already moved on. Except that. Get a good lawyer. He wants custody so he doesn't have to pay you support going forward / college expenses ect.
..


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

Chuski said:


> My daughter. Just turned 18 two days ago. For the past 8 months I’ve paid everything for her. He’s contesting custody. Not me.


At 18, he cannot contest custody. The 18 year old is an adult now. They are free to choose which parent they live with, or move out on their own. 

You might get some child support for the last 7 months, but being awarded it, and him actually paying it, may end up I'm another court battle.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

If he files for divorce ,and there is a division of the house in this case the child been 18 
would The wife on low wage end up having to sell the house ?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Chuski said:


> What is your reason for being here?


As you responded to @Bulfrog1987 
What is the reason for this question?


----------

